# Surplus Store Database



## Scratch_043 (17 Jul 2004)

OK, I figure it's about time someone started a database of surplus stores across Canada, for information purposes.

I am going to start things off with a few from my neck of the woods, Kitchener / Waterloo.


1. KW Surplus, 666 Victoria Rd. S, Kitchener
2. ABC Surplus, 46 Queen St. S,   Kitchener


Hope some other people can keep the list growing, and happy hunting for those who use the stores posted here.  :akimbo:


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Jul 2004)

All CF surplus go got to Crown Asset's for auction and check the local Crown Asstet's for what's being auctioned.
A lot are auctioned off in tri wall's and you take what you buy site un seen.


----------



## Sundborg (17 Jul 2004)

Halifax NS, Army Navy Store - 2660 Agricola St.


----------



## D-n-A (17 Jul 2004)

Daves Army Surplus
http://www.davesarmysurplus.com/
742-12th St.
New Westminster, B.C


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (24 Apr 2005)

:warstory:  :warstory: 

*Army Issue Surplus PLUS*
1 Stavebank Road North
Port Credit
Mississauga, Ontario
www.armyissue.com  
905 271 1665 

 :warstory:  :warstory:


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Apr 2005)

Beavers Surplus Exchange Ltd
Army Surplus, Camping, Outdoor Gear [] Buy - Sell - Trade
3269 Dufferin Street (extremely close to Yorkdale Mall and Orfus Rd.), Toronto.
Tel: 416-784-1161
Fax: 416-784-1163
email: beaver.surplus@primus.ca
... located in same building as SWAT SHOP www.swatshop.ca


----------



## Trinity (24 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> Beavers Surplus Exchange Ltd
> Army Surplus, Camping, Outdoor Gear [] Buy - Sell - Trade
> 3269 Dufferin Street (extremely close to Yorkdale Mall and Orfus Rd.), Toronto.
> Tel: 416-784-1161
> ...



EDIT:
oops..  that was in a pm.. how did that get in the open forum.


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Apr 2005)

ya i have noticed there stuff is really expensive. and when you return things they will barley give you any money for the item.  i have found that a lot of cadets will go there because they offer 10% off for cadets. i spent so much money there. almost everything i have is from beavers.


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2005)

This is a rare for me to support a shop....

But.. I know people who know people...

apparently Army Issue and I have the same.. good friend.
And if my friend trusts Army Issue, then I trust army issue

So, considering my distrust for Beaver from past ... transactions

I would suggest Army Issue


----------



## boucher_p_99 (2 Dec 2008)

GREEN GEAR in OTTAWA, great prices , good selection

Webpage:

http://www.geocities.com/greengear@ymail.com/


----------



## Moggie (2 Dec 2008)

There are two shops I've dealt with in the Toronto area.  The one I started with was AAA Surplus on 199 Baldwin St (Kensington Market).  Just a warning to anyone heading down that way, the staff are not very knowledgeable at all.  For example, I was asking for combat boots and was handed a pair of air force boots (safety type, not sure about the exact name) and ankle boots to try on.  As well, after asking about OD107, specifically, and they suggested I get some crappy imitation MARPAT.  Haven't been back since.


Not the easiest to get to, but definitely worth it is The Little Army Store.  Staff are knowledgeable, helpful and they have a huge selection for such a small store. 

The Little Army Store
20 Bermondsey Road
East York, ON M4B 1Z5
(416) 759-8038‎

Cheers


----------

